# Mercury UV VS. Powersun UV



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 19, 2009)

Im trying to decide what product is the better of the two to purchase. Or are they just as good, and does it matter? Anyone who has experience with either one please share. I was told Mecury uv is better, but also heard powersun is just as good, this is why im confused. I want the best possible product for my tegus. I'm currently using Solar Glo, it gives off uvb, but I want the best! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 19, 2009)

Im sorry, i mean Megaray UV.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

They are primarily the same. Both use high quality workmanship and will be sufficient for your tegu. I use Megaray for convenience purposes (shipping).


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Does anyone use Solar Glo?


----------



## jntann (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi.I don't know about thoughs bulbs I recommend sun light outside. sun light is free and you can bond with your tegu. they can say what they want on the box but you have no idea whether you get the uv or not. your reptile has to be a certain distance from the bulb to get the right amount of uv. When I look at tegus that have been under lights they don't look as good as ones that gets sunlight. my tegu is in an outside cage and she might lay in the sun for about half an hour a day. but if you live where there is not alot of sunlight then you have to use the bulbs or lamps... when ever you can put them in the sun.......... put them in the sun light..


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 19, 2009)

I would love to take them outside, but the only problem is, they're juvies so I dont quite trust them yet to take them outside. Plus im in New York, and its September, so temps are starting to drop. Can anyone post pics of there tegu, especially ones raised under Powersun and Megaray bulbs?


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can take a look at my GU, I have a diary showing it since I got I got him right out the box from Bobby as a hatchling till now., Ive been using PowerSun since day 1, Its been great for me.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 20, 2009)

I like powersun bulbs last long and are made better .


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 1, 2009)

Like jntann I try to use the sunlight when possible. You can't beat what God made. I live in Colorado so we already have snow, but I take her out on my shoulder to take in the sun when I feel its good enough for her, but when not good she goes in her room where there is a UVB AND A SUNGLOW that are no more than a foot from the ground that she runs under and basks. She stretches out and relaxes under them, but I have more faith in the sunlight so I give her sun when I can. Interesting looking tegu jntann BTW. pICS?


----------



## apptegu (Nov 13, 2009)

jntann said:


> they want on the box but you have no idea whether you get the uv or not.



Not true, they have UV meters. I believe zoo med has them. My brothers tegu is not mv's as he can't afford any right now. He uses high output fluorescent uvb. He's used both reptisun 10.0 and Zilla 50. They're both great since his tegu, dusty, has done well with them both. He's currently using the Zilla's though.


----------



## whoru (Nov 13, 2009)

i use powersun by zoomed an it works great for me


----------

